# Lowrance X67c



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Thinking about buying one of these. Actually, almost 100 percent sure I am going to buy one. Just wondering what your opinion's are on this unit. I've seen it used on a few fishing shows, and it looks very cool to. Especially with the summer transducer because you can use it all season. Any opinions confirming that this thing is worth it? 

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## Willie Tippit (Mar 4, 2007)

Marcus my buddy just bought one now on sale at cabellas...and he used it 2 times so far and loved it...Good Luck mark


----------



## Fixin' to Fish (Nov 13, 2006)

I own one, and I love it. I don't think you will be disappointed. The price is great also. One advantage the Lowrance unit has is the ability to display information from a few seconds previous, when using the graph mode. (Try to do that with a standard flasher). The battery life is fantastic, and it doesn't make any noise. It is easy to read in direct sunlight, and you really get a lot of bang for your buck, because you can use it on a boat with another transducer, and all of the zoom options. The only bad things I have _heard(not actually witnessed)_ about it was that it is lag. As long as everything is set right, it shouldn't. I am not sure what the refresh rate on that lcd screen is, and that may also contribute. I will say that I have not noticed any lag, and using the unit has really helped me increase my catch. The only thing I would recommend purchasing along with this unit is one of those vexilar floats for the transducer. The arm they included doesn't fit well in the case, and the float is much easier to deal with.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210462


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

its the bomb yo.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Have one and think it's a great system especially for duo (summer-winter) use!!


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I think that is the kicker for me. Being able to hook it up on the boat this summer will really justify the purchase. I am pretty sure this unit on the boat will be better than the 160 dollar eagle unit we have on the boat currently. Might have to run a few new wires, but should be no big deal. Thanks for the advice!

MDH


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I am also looking to get something for the bow of my boat (vert jigging) and have it double for ice fishing if the ice comes back now that I bought everything new......

Does anyone know if I can use my built in transducer on my minn-kota, auto-pilot bow mount with the x67c?


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I think so but you can check www.minnkotamotors.com for sure. 

And I love mine, but I use a Vex transducer float. The arm that came with it gets in the way for me.


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

Two years and counting. Great Battery life and you can fine tune with some practice. Buy it!


----------



## perchinatorx (Dec 1, 2006)

just got one for christmas and still waiting for it to be delivered its been 2 weeks extremely popular most places said four week back order found one in newyork thatll be here anyday but just the same awesome unit


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I see Cabelas has a x67c for sale with their name on the soft case and they include the float as well as the rod on sale for $299 right now. Wonder if it is the same as the Lowrance x67c Ice Machine minus the float? I definitely want to be able to use it in the softcase and Cabelas pic on their site shows it out of the case- may be just so you can see what you are getting? Does anyone have one of those Cabelas $50 off a $250 or more purchase coupon they don't need 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...c&noImage=0&_requestid=20633&_requestid=31683


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Picked one up used from a guy on here last night, with a summer tranceducer for a great deal. Pretty excited to use it. Now I just need to get some ice. (like everyone else) 

later, 

MDH


----------



## BugSlugger (Sep 30, 2004)

I bought one this year. Love it. As far as the lag.. I haven't noticed any. Just make sure you ping is fully up and your chart rate is at high. I think the lag people talk about comes from a slow chart setting. Remember, the right most side of the chart is "Now". I RARELY use the flasher mode. It's easier for me to set the sensistivity in chart mode and it's cool to see how agressively the fish come up. With the right sensivity settings, you'll mark even the smallest fish. It seriously has helped me to catch a lot more fish while ice fishing, plus as has been mentioned, it's great for summertime use. In my case, I had an eagle that all I have to do is remove the head unit, my current transducer and power supply will work with the x67. BONUS!


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe I didn't need the summer transducer. That would sorta suck. If I had known that the Eagle would work for it I probably wouldn't have bought this one from that guy. Oh well, we'll see. We have the EAGLE FISHMARK 320. Will this transducer work with the Lowrance unit?

Thanks, 

MDH


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I have a Lowrance X-75 at my boat's dash and I am wondering if that transducer will hook up as well. That would be a real deal maker. I also have the temp/speed sensor combo. I know one is like a little "t" type pattern on the connector and the other is a "^" type pattern but can't remember which is the transducer. Is the connector for the x67c one of these pin types with the plastic center pattern? I also found out it will work with my now dated minn kota bow mount once I buy a MKR-US-9 connector.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

gilly said:


> I have a Lowrance X-75 at my boat's dash and I am wondering if that transducer will hook up as well. That would be a real deal maker. I also have the temp/speed sensor combo. I know one is like a little "t" type pattern on the connector and the other is a "^" type pattern but can't remember which is the transducer. Is the connector for the x67c one of these pin types with the plastic center pattern? I also found out it will work with my now dated minn kota bow mount once I buy a MKR-US-9 connector.


I have the same unit on my boat, that would be nice not having to change my transducer off the boat.
hope someone has an answer.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MDH said:


> Maybe I didn't need the summer transducer. That would sorta suck. If I had known that the Eagle would work for it I probably wouldn't have bought this one from that guy. Oh well, we'll see. We have the EAGLE FISHMARK 320. Will this transducer work with the Lowrance unit?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MDH


Go to www.lei-extras.com an do a search for each unit for a "replacement XDCR"
I'm at least 90% sure the x67c & FM320 will swap out XDCRs.
Cabela's also has the M68c (Sonar/GPS) Cabela ice/softpak for $349 in the bargain cave....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21448&hasJS=true










There's a certain member I keep waiting to hear from here - as he's used a Vex for years and possibly is on the road to convert.
:evilsmile

EDIT: YES the XDCRS are interchangeable!
Part # 106-48

http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Category&Category=200+khz+transducer

Click & see....


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

In the long run I guess that is a good thing. No I don't have to rewire my boat with a new transducer. It might make it easier to sell the Eagle Unit too, since it will have a transducer with it. I am a bit disappointed, cause I feel like I overspent on my used one. Maybe not, but if I would have known that the transducers were interchangable, I probably would have just bought a brand new one. Oh well... 

MDH


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Well from what I a reading Spitfire I don't think our will work? We have a HS-WSBK tranducer which is a 192 khz on our X-75. It seems the x67c or x68c both use a different transducer which I believe is also a 200 khz. Elt me know if find something different but it doesn't look good......


----------

